# Looking for some NASP advice



## aread

First, thank you for helping to introduce archery to the young people!! It's often a thankless job, but it will pay big dividends down the road.

Unfortunately, I'm not that familiar with the NASP program.

I assume from your question that your bows not have sights. The most consistent non-sight archers use a gap aiming method. This is where the archer uses the point of the arrow as a sight. The anchor is in the same place on every shot, but the archer holds the arrow at a point under the X. How far under the X depends on the distance to the target.

However, one of the top longbow archers in the country uses a "gap-at-riser" method that sounds like the other method you mentioned.

Doesn't NASP have instructional material that provides this information?

Allen


----------



## Moebow

tank, 
I help out with three local area teams and here is what I teach the "NASP coaches and the kids." And that is basically "point of aim." We put an aiming point on a "blank target" (cover NASP target with paper) and teach them to look at the arrow point when they reach full draw. Then shoot keeping the point on the spot. Then we see what and where their group is and actually measure it over the course of a few ends. They learn that the arrow (generally) hits above the point and then taking that measurement to the actual target we measure from the center of the Bull's eye to re-establish their "point of aim." This seems to give each student their own personal "aiming point," AND helps us identify the left/rights so we can help more with form. Once they have and know their "points of aim" for both distances (10 & 15 meters) they also know how to adjust if necessary and find their POA on "game" day.

The problem I have with the point on the riser is that some of those kids are shooting their bows set at 10# and some at 20# or some arbitrary weight in between. That makes the point on the riser difficult PLUS if it is a "visible" point, the program will make them cover the belly of the riser with black tape. Not something you want to have happen at a tournament. The kid will be left with nothing that they are used to for aiming. The arrow point is always there.

aread: NASP uses universal draw length bows with no sights or stabilizers. They use the Mathews Genesis bow, 1820 aluminum arrows; allowed to use a tab, armguard, finger sling IF the so choose. Nothing else.

This is a great program and IF you have the time, volunteer to help out your local school team, or get one started in your local school. NASP is sponsored by most State's DNR.

Arne


----------



## tank0020

Thanks for your opinions. This last season we had 163 kids (K thru 12th grade) participate in our club, with 12 coaches. Its awesome to see a kid come in on the first night, doesn't know up from down on the bow and with in a few days start to "kill" some foam - consistantly. Then the cherry on top - to see our kids on the podium receiving their well earned medal! 

If anyone one else has an opion about the sighting / aiming on a Genesis bare bow for NASP I would appreciate your input.

>>>----> See you all at Nationals!


----------



## Warbow

tank0020 said:


> Part 2 of the question, next season we are going to stress to teach the kids using the riser. Also looking for advice as to how do you "break" the habbit on some of these kids that use the arrow method, without completely crushing their form and scores.


There is nothing wrong with kids using point of aim off the arrow tip. POA is a long standing technique used by champions all over the world. If their form and scores are good there is no good reason to make them change just for arbitrary reasons. 

As to form changing your point of aim off the arrow point, that is true, but it is also true of aiming of the riser. The point on the riser may not change (assuming the kids can remember an un-marked spot on the riser) but the arrow will still land in different spots if the form is different. Neither aiming of the riser nor even an adjustable sight will magically make form not an issue.

Aiming methods are tools and people should use the tool that works best for a given situation. Different kids will have different points of aim, as Moebow points out. The farther away from the target, the harder to use accurately. So, for some kids aiming off the riser may be better--if there is a feature on the riser that lines up well for them. But Moebow makes a very valid point, which is that in barebow archery such as NASP you aren't allowed to have marks on the back of the bow you can use as aiming points! So telling kids to aim of the riser is a bit problematic.

I'd say it would be best to avoid teaching one size fits all. And defiantly best to make kids change aiming systems that work for them. If you must emphasize aiming off the riser, only do it with new kids and don't change existing students aiming methods unless they are having problems.

I'm glad the NASP program is going strong and that we have interested teachers such as yourself teaching. Good luck to you and your students.


----------



## screen_abq

10000 signed u for nationals this year! going to be crazy!


----------

